
Hacker collects 272m email addresses and passwords, some from Gmail - kelt
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/may/04/gmail-yahoo-email-password-hack-hold-security
======
brudgers
Reuters original: [http://www.reuters.com/article/us-cyber-passwords-
idUSKCN0XV...](http://www.reuters.com/article/us-cyber-passwords-
idUSKCN0XV1I6)

------
celticninja
Sounds like someone has just put together a collection of dumps into one
master list as opposed to these being the result of a new breach. Still could
be useful.

